# MOG BATTLE: Dellisola vs Delon



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Only facially.















https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2e/e3/f9/2ee3f92e804be46677666bb3d2ae6bb3.gif

















https://i.gifer.com/Ld2G.gif


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2021)

Chadlite vs high tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 29, 2021)

god vs beard frauding incel


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> god vs beard frauding incel


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 29, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Only facially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god vs autistic squinting Italian.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Spiral said:


> god vs autistic squinting Italian.


Hunter eyes requires slight squinting. (Except Barrett-type which looks a bit mongoloid.)


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 29, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Hunter eyes requires slight squinting. (Except Barrett-type which looks a bit mongoloid.)


alain still mogs him no muh hunter eyes required.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Spiral said:


> alain still mogs him no muh hunter eyes required.


Might be true. What would you rate their PSL's?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 29, 2021)

Delisola mogs that 404 infra supportcel


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Delisola mogs that 404 infra supportcel


Haha


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Apr 4, 2021)

_God 

In motion:






Candids:









ID photo:






vs beard frauding bat eater






_


----------



## Deleted member 13375 (Apr 4, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Only facially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dellisola DESTROYS LOL, NOT EVEN CLOSE .


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 5, 2021)

S


Vagabond said:


> _God
> 
> In motion:
> 
> ...


Delon looks better in motion than his candids haha Definitely PSL god w/o extreme features


----------



## john2 (Apr 5, 2021)

If you believe that Delon mogs, Dellisola, then leave this forum rn.


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 6, 2021)

john2 said:


> If you believe that Delon mogs, Dellisola, then leave this forum rn.


I think Dellisola mogs by a small margin. But Delon looks like an art in motion so both answers should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 6, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I think Dellisola mogs by a small margin. But Delon looks like an art in motion so both answers should be fine.


delon looks like an art on edited YT videos


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 6, 2021)

what’s his name mogs i guess but delon has higher appeal i think


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 6, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> delon looks like an art on edited YT videos


Na. I've seen some of his movies. Looks really good. (Looks like a terachad in edited YT videos ngl.)


----------

